# This is typical of whats heading over from japan ([email protected] GTRs)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

following on from the "what value do you put on your skyline" thread etc

i was flicking through piston heads earlier just seeing whats around 

as on the look out for a car for a mate (GTIR) 

anyways came across this example of a 33 gtr

a) i cant believe the price
b) the condition is unbelievable
c) this is the type of thing that is devaluing decent GTROC cars and those which are well looked after

judge for yourself.

There have been so many people over the past few years trying to pass off cheap low grade cars that the japs dont even want / consider as scrap as "genuine grade 4, only 60k on the clock" etc

Fine Motors G.B Ltd : NISSAN SKYLINE GTR R33 V-SPEC


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

dcoes the front O/S wing fit really badly against the A pillar or is it just the pic???

does look well tatty for that mileage/money

nice to see they gave it a really good clean before advertising it lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its typical of whats going through the auctions


----------



## pegbox 7 (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm surprised as i thought with the GBP vs the YEN that imports would dry up !! I guess i was hoping this would push the prices of good clean cars up.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like it's been sat for a while, front bumper's cracked and the wheels look shit, i'm sure i'd find a better one here for the same cash. Makes me wonder how much i'd get for mine if i sold it!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it's not to far from me,and tbh i wouldn't even bother to look at it at that price,maybe if it was priced another £4k lower it's worth looking at IMO


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> it's not to far from me,and tbh i wouldn't even bother to look at it at that price,maybe if it was priced another £4k lower it's worth looking at IMO


why?

does it matter if its £2k thats the whole point

UK just goes on price not condition


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd break it for 2k! A few nice bits there, oil cooler/gauges and ARC box. But it does look a dog. 

WOOF!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

willrobdon said:


> I'd break it for 2k! A few nice bits there, oil cooler/gauges and ARC box. But it does look a dog.
> 
> WOOF!


the panel filter in the arc box is from about 1997, never been changed by the looks of it (they do red ones now)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i was just referring to the price that has been given to the car


----------



## Lambda One (Jul 3, 2007)

I spot the rot just starting to show on the suspension top mounts, that will be a nest of vipers.

9k :runaway:

Lyndon.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

This has been going on for years. When i was looking for mine nearly 7 years ago i was in a garage in Horsham when the transporter arrived and i was truely shocked, the cars were just like that and worse, seats ripped to bits, dents and scratches. Then they were quickly taken around the back out of sight to be "cleaned up".


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

what a ball of scrap...i wouldnt hitch it...the engine should be takn out along with pillar mounts and mayby the wheels(nice on an s14)..they remains should be sent to the crusher:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

and the xenon's ,only thing on the car i like,and even they are buggered!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I agree with you matt 100% .

Trouble is a lot of people wouldnt know what a good GTR was if it asked them out.

Same with Stageas . Prices have dropped cos theres so may cheap cars. Whilst some may be good a lot will just be money pits. People who dont know what to look for and end up buyiing the first half shiny car they see. (cos its only done 52.000 miles)

Because as we all know its now law in japan that you have to sell your car when it reches 60.000 miles .


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Matty, I totally agree with your concerns.
Lots of Skylines in very bad shape are coming into The Netherlands as well nowadays. 99.9% of them are from the UK. Sometimes I just can't believe my eyes really. Very sad development. 

Henk


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

what a bunch of Fan Boys :lol:


They arent trying to hide anything.... the pics shows the car, an 11yr old second hand car! They have set a price. You dont have to buy it.

I think its complety unprofessional for 'traders' to try and scupper other peoples bussines.


I may be completly blind but all I see is an 11yr old R33 GTR in need of a little TLC and a wash. Lots of cars get their bumpers cracked during transit, its tricky to keep a car spotless at this time of year (esp white)... and its tricky to prevent some other nugget possibly dinging a wing. Rust on the strut tops.... could just be dirt LOL

My point is you have as much chance of buying a UK market car with all the same problems.... Its a second hand car! If someone wants a pristine example they wont buy that one.


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> I may be completly blind but all I see is an 11yr old R33 GTR in need of a little TLC and a wash. Lots of cars get their bumpers cracked during transit, its tricky to keep a car spotless at this time of year (esp white)... and its tricky to prevent some other nugget possibly dinging a wing. Rust on the strut tops.... could just be dirt LOL
> 
> My point is you have as much chance of buying a UK market car with all the same problems.... Its a second hand car! If someone wants a pristine example they wont buy that one.


Sanity...^^



matty32 said:


> anyways came across this example of a 33 gtr
> 
> a) i cant believe the price
> b) the condition is unbelievable
> ...


Agreed the price is somewhat steep given what i've seen being sold recently but surely cars like this at this price will not devalue GTROC cars. I would have thought the exact opposite. A flood of cars at this price & "quality" will add value to any pristine example.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks over priced to me. I can see a couple of interesting bits on it and perhaps for the right price could be worth sorting out. The question is what would the same money buy?

There's one for sale on this site for £6k. I guess that a v-spec carries a little premium but still...

Can't be a good time to be an importer if the exchange rate has priced you out of the market.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I know a lot of the cars in the UK have being crashed in Japan and not pulled straight but sold on with twisted chassis.
I have seen a couple after being sold on a couple of times in the UK become very nice looking cars with thousands thrown at them but they will never be right.
It cost me £8500 to import a nice R32GTR without body damage but it does not end there you still have a car with a 15 year old engine.
So as the exchange rate is not so good you will need £12000 plus the cost of a engine refresh. 
But then are you going to sell such a car on for < £6000 I think not


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> what a bunch of Fan Boys :lol:
> 
> 
> They arent trying to hide anything.... the pics shows the car, an 11yr old second hand car! They have set a price. You dont have to buy it.
> ...


Mate , I understand your say, but please also understand one important thing.

This forum has probably more international users that are looking to buy GTRs, then peeps from the UK wanting to buy GTRs, despite being a UK based forum at first place.
On the other side the majority of the allready owners on here are from the UK.

The problem here is that many are frustrated about their cars being worth nothing anymore in the UK and all the time stir up negative quotes on high quality cars from traders, saying they are to expensive . .when in reality the trader cars cost what cars cost in japan, plus some service. . . and nothing more.

More then that, I think that the situation is so crap, that many volks with uterly hideous GTRs (good for the scrap), try to sell their junk, by claiming that their low price is the one and only price for those cars on the market . . . that's more then evil and many customers get left with a broken car or a car that will any way have one trillion issues very soon after.
GTRs are performance cars, that need other realiability standard on parts , then a Nissan Micra, in order to drive as they are supposed to drive.

Peeps have to understand that in japan, there are GTRs that are in another quality league . . . everything with worse conditions is (maybe good for the UK) considered junk in japan and not many quality j-dealers would sell this stuff in their front showrooms. . . .

Also is it an illusion that at actions quality cars are more cheap. Infact they are more expensive, as when ever a quality GTR pops up , many japanese will also bid on thoses to get their hand on them. . . . so in most cases the cars will cost what they have anyway costed the howl year before at that dealer showroom, selling the car now through the auction.
The GTRs that go neverless constantly through auctions and get bought cheap by bad export/import traders, are the cars that no dealer in japan would dare sell to one of his customers.

I not doupt that most of the cheap GTRs sold in the UK are worth their low price (even less), but please nobody should compare that junk with a 5000-10000km GTR from japan, that has a 2owners history, perfect condition, standard and all serviced history proves.
In the GTR used car world , quality standards stretch from heaven to hell . . from where do you want your car from?

Last note: No trader on here is fixed on the UK market only and therefore is this thread merly in the interest of the GTR owners on here. I doupt nobody will support a trend that will devalue his own GTR. That's the purpose of this thread. And at last I will allways support my customers, for which I will put my hand in the fire, that the cars I sold them are up to the high quality claimed and fully worth the price (which anyway they know, how it was structured) . . . . not everyone can be fooled with junk . . sadly many peeps get.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

RSVFOUR said:


> I agree with you matt 100% .
> 
> Trouble is a lot of people wouldnt know what a good GTR was if it asked them out.
> 
> ...


RSVFOUR, whilst I agree with you on the reason Stageas are cheap (A lot of them have gone into UK through trade auctions which are pretty much closing down now - good riddance), it's not true that at 100,000km a car must be sold in Japan.... There are plenty of high mileage cars here, or even older classics which are quite some way beyond that mileage... 

Our 2002 Diesel Pajero workhorse is on 150,000km and still going strong :smokin:


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

jmotors said:


> Mate , I understand your say, but please also understand one important thing.
> 
> This forum has probably more international users that are looking to buy GTRs, then peeps from the UK wanting to buy GTRs, despite being a UK based forum at first place.
> On the other side the majority of the allready owners on here are from the UK.
> ...



That was beautiful! Now I really wish Canadians would also realize that! In their eyes, no landed GTR's should cost more than $10-15K. Because of that, I had a hard time selling my mint Zele R32 GTR in Canada. Got $20000 for her, but wanted a lot more!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's good to have views in the subject

I was out last night inbeckton around 1500 cars out was mental

I had look at a few skylines out 

All rusty all never serviced, dented and junk

Just amazes me people in the uk just mostly go on price and not quality


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Miguel - Newera said:


> RSVFOUR, whilst I agree with you on the reason Stageas are cheap (A lot of them have gone into UK through trade auctions which are pretty much closing down now - good riddance), it's not true that at 100,000km a car must be sold in Japan.... There are plenty of high mileage cars here, or even older classics which are quite some way beyond that mileage...
> 
> Our 2002 Diesel Pajero workhorse is on 150,000km and still going strong :smokin:



It was sarcastic
I was saying it seems that almost every fresh import thats advertised has a mileage of under 60,000 ( and clearly thats not right)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

migs, that pajero is the C1 king! 

it does have the worst sat nav in the world though ! 

i swear its trying to nagivate to africa lol where it will no doubt spend the last years of its life


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

matty32 said:


> It's good to have views in the subject
> 
> I was out last night inbeckton around 1500 cars out was mental
> 
> ...


If people want to buy the cars that are immaculate (and rightly so if they ARE in tip top condition) they will buy them at the elevated price. A lot of the problem I think you are pointing towards is the general price range of R32/R33 GTR's now..... the are attracking folk who are drawn to the GTR/Skyline badge..... and prob dont really think about the state of the car that they are getting for that price.... blinded. They are buying a 'skyline', not a car that requires a fair bit of money to run/maintain.


The car you pointed out could be a gem of a car.... a little ding on the wing perhaps, a good clean needed..... Its a bit much for all the folk to jump on the bandwagon and declare it a wreck.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

RSVFOUR said:


> It was sarcastic
> I was saying it seems that almost every fresh import thats advertised has a mileage of under 60,000 ( and clearly thats not right)


LOL I thought he'd missed that.

Looking at the first car mentioned, yeah well it's not pretty and it's a bit overpriced for the condition. But as mentioned it's up to the buyer to check it out.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> If people want to buy the cars that are immaculate (and rightly so if they ARE in tip top condition) they will buy them at the elevated price. A lot of the problem I think you are pointing towards is the general price range of R32/R33 GTR's now..... the are attracking folk who are drawn to the GTR/Skyline badge..... and prob dont really think about the state of the car that they are getting for that price.... blinded. They are buying a 'skyline', not a car that requires a fair bit of money to run/maintain.
> 
> 
> The car you pointed out could be a gem of a car.... a little ding on the wing perhaps, a good clean needed..... Its a bit much for all the folk to jump on the bandwagon and declare it a wreck.



maybe when youve seen as many GTRs as we have , you know when to just walk on by


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jmotors said:


> Mate , I understand your say, but please also understand one important thing.
> 
> This forum has probably more international users that are looking to buy GTRs, then peeps from the UK wanting to buy GTRs, despite being a UK based forum at first place.
> On the other side the majority of the allready owners on here are from the UK.
> ...


I'm not trying to pick a fight but if I was looking to buy a GTR I would look at the best place to buy one. If cars in the Japanese market are priced higher than the UK then I wouldn't bother to import one. Of course if I really wanted a specific rare car then this may not be possible but most buyers are more flexible than that I would suggest.

If I didn't live in the UK (or Japan) and wanted a GTR then I'll have to import it whatever happens. If I was in Europe then buying one thenm the UK would be VERY attractive to me as I wouldn't have to pay import taxes and VAT. In fact from what I've seen recently a couple of the Swedish guys on here seem to have done exactly that - all power to them.

As I mentioned before given the number of good cars available in this forum it must be difficult for an importer to compete in this climate. I'm not knocking them but it just the simple fact that exchange rates and the financial climate has moved in a certain direction. The buyer can and will take their money where they feel they can get the best deal, at the moment that isn't from Japan. When the pendulum swings the other way we'll all be amazed about how cheap the quality cars are coming out of Japan.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Cris said:


> I'm not trying to pick a fight but if I was looking to buy a GTR I would look at the best place to buy one. If cars in the Japanese market are priced higher than the UK then I wouldn't bother to import one. Of course if I really wanted a specific rare car then this may not be possible but most buyers are more flexible than that I would suggest.
> 
> If I didn't live in the UK (or Japan) and wanted a GTR then I'll have to import it whatever happens. If I was in Europe then buying one thenm the UK would be VERY attractive to me as I wouldn't have to pay import taxes and VAT. In fact from what I've seen recently a couple of the Swedish guys on here seem to have done exactly that - all power to them.
> 
> As I mentioned before given the number of good cars available in this forum it must be difficult for an importer to compete in this climate. I'm not knocking them but it just the simple fact that exchange rates and the financial climate has moved in a certain direction. The buyer can and will take their money where they feel they can get the best deal, at the moment that isn't from Japan. When the pendulum swings the other way we'll all be amazed about how cheap the quality cars are coming out of Japan.


Mate your input is more then welcome, and I am stunned that this thread not allready went down the gutter . . . so let's keep it up to get out some good things for the future.
I agree with you to some extend.

The problem is supply. I can offer 10 brilliant cars from japan for one customer wish, what ever it might be and I still not counting the cheap crap that I won't sell for the sake of the quality I have set my self in side my business philosophy.
The UK has no choice, also if it looks like that. There are no more then 10 GTRs that are worth a japanese counter part, I can come up with,on this forum. Wich is obvious, as the most GTRs are still in japan and no where else.

You are right to point out the fact that some (not many thought) members on this forum have nice quality cars for sale for a cheaper price then maybe I can offer (I say maybe). But that's about it, there is no choice in this. . . we are talking about 10 cars, . . . I have access to 600GTRs and 3000Skylines at the moment we are speaking . . . and still not counting auctions in to this.

Also is there one thing you guys missunderstand:
The JDM prices droped so much from about one year ago, so that they cost actually the same now, as with the weak yen a year before . . . so basicly nothing has changed, just parts have been more expensive since the finance crash.

@Adam Kindness
I agree with you to some extent as well, I think Matty has choosen a bit of controversial exemple, even if I perfectly get his point and think he's right.

For me this ad is crap for the simple reason we are doupting about the car's condition. And as mentioned in many threads allready, many GTRs have been crashed in japan and repaired like patchwork. Even if they run and look OK, they are crap, trafficated and are worth a god damn nothing anymore. 
Also interesting : I can buy R32 GTRs for 1000pounds daily, which are accidented and could repair them for 2k to make them look like shining pearls. But that's not the business I wanted to do, even if it would be quick money for a while. Many cars on this forum have been bought in japan, crashed and repaired half wise for a max. budget of 3k and are now sold for 6k. . . .  . . . I have seen it all over here.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

RSVFOUR said:


> It was sarcastic
> I was saying it seems that almost every fresh import thats advertised has a mileage of under 60,000 ( and clearly thats not right)


Sorry, I missed that! 



Adam Kindness said:


> The car you pointed out could be a gem of a car.... a little ding on the wing perhaps, a good clean needed..... Its a bit much for all the folk to jump on the bandwagon and declare it a wreck.


A gem? :nervous:
If I see front suspension turrets like that on a car at a Jap auction I don't bother checking any further.... You can bet the rear underside corrosion's way worse. Boot floor will pretty soon have holes and the rear arches will begin to rust pretty soon if they're not already caked in filler. This is a typical "A1 Liverpool auction car.... The last surviving UK Import auction, but it's days are numbered. Good thing - as these cars do nobody any favours.


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

The driver's door looks a different shade of white to me!

What about this one?
Nissan : Nissan Skyline GTR V SPEC


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

jmotors said:


> Mate your input is more then welcome, and I am stunned that this thread not allready went down the gutter . . . so let's keep it up to get out some good things for the future.
> I agree with you to some extend.
> 
> CUT
> ...


I'm sure you can lay your hands on plenty of cars. I don't think we've quite managed to take all the cars out of Japan yet (give it a couple of years ).

If you can get cars in at a competitive price then great! My comments were really related to the one in the link. IMHO it is over-priced. I can understand that dealers want to work within a target market and if those sort of cars aren't for you then fair go. Again the car in the link could be a load of rubbish/death-trap but assuming that it's just a bit tatty then it could make a good buy for someone wanting to tidy it up, BUT not at that price.

There's no such thing as a bad car to my mind. Just one which is either misadvertised or the wrong price. If it's been in a crash and not worth fixing then at least could be stripped for parts...


----------



## hesh (Jan 18, 2008)

its a 11 year old Nissan. nothing more nothing less. 

IF some one were to buy it then id hope they would note the front end respray/mis-matched doors.

general body damage/rust (strut tops easy repair if ya can weld.) then get the underneath looked at. 

the engines gonna need all new belts , service yadda yadda. if the tubo(s) blows well hey new turbo, or if ya like my mate in his much newer audi sell it on to the dealer who can repair the turbo at trade cost and part ex for a new car. 

sure the GTR and SKyline badges bring a certain customer base. but skylines rust, and have four wheels and an engine just the same as a micra. 

what's my point in stating the blindingly obvious? this is an enthusiast forum and as such we're apt to over analyse the gtr market based not on what the cars are but what we think of em, and this increases if the gtr/skyline is apart of our business.

my own car had many of these same faults this one displays when i bought it, so i made an offer and went in with eyes open.

in my view IF an enthusiast got hold of this it would be GOOD thing. why? cos i wonder how long this "oh id break it cos it'll get more money that way" willgo on before we run out of these cars/ there's a finite supply as they're no longer made, so every one saved from the scrapper is a good thing in my eyes.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

hesh said:


> its a 11 year old Nissan. nothing more nothing less.
> 
> IF some one were to buy it then id hope they would note the front end respray/mis-matched doors.
> 
> ...


Completely agree.

I think folks forget that with ANY marque there are huge gaps between 'dogs' and 'minters'. This is NOT confined to GTR's. People will always have varying budgets and different standards of what constitutes an acceptable vehicle and what does not. Some have a bit more vision than others and can see a cheaper rough-looking car that can be (properly) renovated into something great. Nice bargain for some!!.
To go off on one down the road of "crap GTR's driving down the price of good ones" AGAIN is a bit tiresome IMHO. I paid the better part of £9k for my R32 back in '06. Yes, I could have bought cheaper but I was happy with the car for that money. On my travels I have seen many R32's in good and not-so-good condition however ALL these cars will have buyers out there for them at whatever budget...... Young folks who want to get on the bandwagon will be happy to pay £5k or less for a GTR. I know what its like as I've been there myself with MKII RS's back in the day. When your young you buy on PRICE (I realise that s a genertalisation but I would say that applies to the majority of <25's). When you geta bit older you then start to consider CONDITION and you are more willing (and able) to pay that bit more. 

Bottom line is that some folks will buy cheap GTR's while others WILL pay a premium for the higher quality cars. It just depends on your outlook on things..
Personally I would probably have been better served buying a dog for £5k as I ultimately wanted a GTR track car. Instead I bought a car in VGC and am now in the process of converting it. 

I wouldnt get too caught up on cheap GTR's. You'll probably find that the Porsche lot are having the same conversation about sub-£25k 996TT's 


TT


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

sub 25k 996 turbos..... where where where?!?!

Seen the price of the 996 fall well below the 993's now. Even started to see the price of my '81 911 go up  Pity I prefer the 993 over 996


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

lol just rang them and they would not budge on the price even though it needs loads of work doing to it and look at them strut tops damn i need a new job importing Sh1te like this will be minted


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

i saw this car for sale the other day, and was shocked at the price it was for sale at and the condition it was in!!! If it were a minter, then the price is probably right, but that thing needs new everything, and if the garage wont budge on the price they surely cant expect a customer to budge it off their forecourt?

Absoluet jokers, however id like to think that at least 99% of potential GTR owners come on this site for some homework first, and then realise/work out cars like the one mentioned in the original thread, dont get bought!


----------



## covak2002 (Nov 25, 2007)

just thought i would ask them as was bored they said they had just dropped the price 1k so wouldnt knock more off so i hung up


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Needs New every thing - An over exageration i think LOL


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

just for the crack,i might just go have a look at this next week and report back


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Needs New every thing - An over exageration i think LOL


alright alright, maybe it was..... those wing mirrors look like they`ll buff up a right touch!!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

just out of interest...

"saw this car for sale the other day"

Does that mean you phisically saw it, or saw it over the internet?


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> just out of interest...
> 
> "saw this car for sale the other day"
> 
> Does that mean you phisically saw it, or saw it over the internet?


sorry Adam my error, i only saw it on Pistonheads, not in real life. I even think as a GTR or Skyline novice, i wouldnt of gone to see it anyway from the pics..... it needs new everything!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

if a owner doesnt bother to clean a car when taking pictures to sell it, that tells me enough, 

if he cant be bothered to make the car look its best for when it goes up for sale what does he normally keep it like??

stuff like cracked bumper etc is easily done but not bad panel matching


----------

